# س:كيف تتم مراجعة الجدول الزمني للمشروع؟؟



## engrwes (11 مارس 2008)

الاخوة الزملاء ...
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،

اعمل في هيئة استشارية جديدة وكلفت بمراجعة وتدقيق الجداول الزمنية للمشاريع والمقدمة من المقاولين ..

اخواني .. ماهي الخطوات والبنود التي تتم بها مراجعة وتدقيق الجداول الزمنية للمشاريع ؟؟
ارجو مساعدتي وجزاكم الله خير..

اخوكم


----------



## مهندس مصطفى (11 مارس 2008)

تتم مراجعه الاتي:

1- Work Break down structure - WBS
2- مراجعه هل الانشطة Activites تغطى جميع اجزاء المشروع scop of work
3- مراجعه هل المدد الزمنيه للانشطه durations تتماشي مع الموارد التى قام بادخالها لتلك الانشطه resources
4- مراجعه MP Histogram و S Curve
5- مراجعه weight of Activites التى يتم بناء عليها يتم عمل weighting system لمراقبه تقدم المشروع اثناء التنفيذ مستقبلااااا
6- مراجعه cash flow اذا كان مطلوباااااا

وبالتوفيق يا بشمهندس 

Eng. Mostafa Ghonaim

Planning Engineer
Tele: 0020 16 7098631
E-Mail: Ghonaim85 ( AT) Y a h o o o o . c o m


----------



## engrwes (11 مارس 2008)

اخواني ..

السلام عليكم

شكرا ً يا بشمهندس Eng. Mostafa Ghonaim 

ولكن لو تتكرم علينا يا بشمهندس ببعض الملفات و المرفقات لها العلم ...

اكرر شكري وامتناني لكريم فضلك..

اخوكم ..


----------



## Eng.Haythem (12 مارس 2008)

معلومة قيمة كنت بحاول اوصل لها ايضا
والف شكر
واتمني لو هناك المزيد من الإيضاح
واكرر مرة ثانية شكري وامتناني


----------



## تامرالمصرى (12 مارس 2008)

بالاضافة الى ما ذكره مهندسنا القدير المهندس مصطفى
اعتقد انه ايضا فى المشاريع الكبيرة يوجد عدد من الmilestones فى المشروع يجب التحقق من مطابقتها فى البرنامج بما هو موجود بالعقد
ايجاد الترابط بين بنود الانشطة واعتماد اللوحات الخاصة بهذة الانشطه وبالطبع نفس الوضع بالنسبة ل method statement ,Procurement,subcontractor بما فى ذلك موافقة واعتماد الاستشارى
التحقق من الانشطة الحرجة بالمشروع ونسبتها من اجمالى المشروع خاصة فيما يتعلق بما يقدمه 
المالك من خدمات اومشتروات او تصاريح لتنفيذ الاعمال
التحقق من ان ال cash flow مطابق لقدرة المالك التمويلية وانه لا يوجد تلاعب باستقطاع امال كثيرة باول المشروع لخدمة اغراض المقاول خاصة فى مشاريع (lump sum ) 
طبعا خلال المتابعة الدورية للمشروع التاكد من صحة البيانات الفعلية المقدمة من مصادر موثوق بها وليس الاعتماد على ما يقدمه المقاول
ارجو ان اكون وفقت فى عرض ما لدى وارجو تصويب الخطأ فيما ذكرته وفقنا الله واياكم الى ما فيه السداد


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (12 مارس 2008)

مهندس مصطفى قال:


> تتم مراجعه الاتي:
> 
> 1- Work Break down structure - WBS
> 2- مراجعه هل الانشطة Activites تغطى جميع اجزاء المشروع scop of work
> ...




اخونا الفاضل مهندس مصطفى

هل لك ان تضيف شروحات مختصرة للمحاور الهامة التي
ذكرتها في ضرورة مراجعتها في البرنامج الزمني
مع الايضاح الاكثر
لكي تعم الفائدة للجميع

مشكورا جدا​


----------



## engrwes (12 مارس 2008)

الاخوة الزملاء ..
السلام عليكم ..
Eng.Haythem ، تامرالمصرى ، مشرفنا القدير نهر النيييل 

نشكر لكم مروركم وتفعليكم للموضوع 

واحب ان اسأل المهندسين عن كيفية التعامل مع الانشطة الحرجة بالجدول اثناء دراستة مع المقاول

اكرر شكري وامتناني لاخواني المهندسين

اخوكم


----------



## تامرالمصرى (15 مارس 2008)

ارجو التوضيح اخى الكريم ماذا تقصد بكيفية التعامل مع الانشطة الحرجة بالجدول
وعلى كل حال الانشطة الحرجة هى احد اقوى المؤشرات على تقدم او تراجع البرنامج الزمنى عند المتابعة


----------



## صابر دياب (17 مارس 2008)

أشكر جميع الأخوة الكرام على ما أتحفونا به من ردود رائعة 

وأحب أن أضيف عدة نقاط

يجب الإنتباه جيدأً جداً لنقطة الوقت العائم (Total Float) فهي تكشف أمور كثيره ويحجم كثير من المقاولون عن طباعتها أو طباعة الـ(Float Bar)

لماذا؟

لأن الـ(Float) العالي جداً وغير الطبيعي يكشف أن هناك أنشطة ليس لها (Successor) فتذهب أزمنتها المتأخرة إلى نهاية المشروع وتشد معها جميع الانشطة السابقة لها (Predecessor) وهذا خطاء والحل هو ربطها بأنشطة أخرى لاحقة أو بقيد (Constraints) إذا كان مطلوب تسليم هذه الأنشطة دون غيرها في وقت تعاقدي محدد قبل نهاية المشروع

وأبرز مثال على هذا عند تسليم مدرسة يجب تسليم المبنى الإداري قبل بداية الدراسة ب 3 أشهر حتى يمكن إستقبال أولياء الأمور ودقع المصاريف في حين يمكن الإنتهاء من الفصول قبل بداية العام بشهر مثلاً ثم وهكذا وهو ما يسمى بـ(Milestones) فلو تركت نهاية المبنى الإداري بدون ربط بـ (Milestone) وليكن تسليم المدرسة النهائي مع وجود (Lag) وليكن 3 أشهور أو بدلاً من ذلك قمت بوضع قيد إنتهاء (Finish on or before)على نهاية المبنى الإداري وليكن تاريخ سابق لبداية الدراسة ب 3 أشهر ستجد أن التواريخ المتأخرة لأنشطة المبنى ذهبت إلى نهاية المشروع وهذا غير صحيح

أيضاَ من الأمور المهمة جداً هو الـ(Negative Total Float) نظراً لأنه يعطي دلالة على وجود قيود (Constraints) غير صحيحة مثل وضع تاريخ قيد بداية (Start constraints) قبل البداية المبكرة للنشاط (ُEarly Start) أو وضع تاريخ (Start constraints) في يوم أجازة وغير ذلك وكملخص للكلام إذا وجد (Negative Float) فهذا دلالة على وجود شئ غير صحيح

أيضاً يجب الإنتباه وبشدة للقيود (Constraints) فكثير من المقاولين يحب الإفراط فيها لأنها وسيلة سهلة كي يجعلوا البرنامج يمضي كما يريدون وأنا أرفض هذا بشدة لأن هذا يقيد البرنامج ولا يجعله يسير في مساره الطبيعي ويكون مشاكل كثير عند تحديث البرنامج (Updating) فكثير منها يؤدي إلى الـ(Negative Float)

لذا فإن إستخدام القيود يجب أن يكون في أضيق الحدود وأن يكون ذلك متوافقاً مع حالة المشروع وأن يكون قيداً حقيقياً لا يتم وضعه لمجرد أن المخطط يريد ان ينتهي النشاط أو يبداً في وقت معين فهذا يتم عملها عن 
طريق العلاقات وكلما تم إستبدال القيود بعلاقات (Relationships) كان أفضل وأوقع

وأنا شخصياً حينما أضع تواريخ معينة للمقاول للإلتزام بها يضعها هو كقيود له في البرنامج فأقوم أنا بالتحقق من الـ(Total Float) فإذا كان سالباً لإضعها كملحوظة لها ليقوم بتعديل المدد أو العلاقات (على أسس واقعية) 

وهذا بدوره يؤدي إلى شئ مفيد جداً بعد ذلك:

فحين تحديث البرنامج الزمني (Updating) قد يتأخر فلو أردت معرفة تأثير هذا التأخير على التواريخ التي حددتها لها فانظر إلى الـ(Total Float) فلو أصبح سالباً بعد ذلك فمعنى هذا أنا سيقوم بتأخير هذه الأنشطة لو أستمر بنفس البرنامج

والحل هو تقديم برنامج مضغوط للانشطة الباقية (على أسس واقعية أيضاً) حتى يمكنه الوفاء بشروطي معه

وأرجو أن أكون أفدتك


----------



## الزعيم2000 (20 مارس 2008)

و من الـــ Lags 
ما قتل 
إضافة إلى الخبرات التى يضعها إخوانى الكرام 
أود أن أشير ألى موضوع الــ فترات التوقف أو البراح بين الأنشطة 
لابد ان يكون لها معنى تنفيذى و لا توضع من المقاول إلا إذا كانت مطلوبة فعلا
هذا إذا كانت نية المقاول سليمة و خالية من التدبيس فى المطالبات 
لآنها كما ذكر أستاذنا صابر تعطى صورة زائفة للمشروع 

و لابد أن يقوم المالك أو جهته بمراجعة البرنامج المقدم من المقاول و يبدى عليه ملاحظاته و إهتماماته حتى لا يفاجأ بمطالبة من المقاول مع أول تحديث للبرانمج الزمنى


----------



## BASSAM (26 مارس 2008)

نشكر الأخ صابرعلى المعلومات المهمة وياحبذى يقوم الأعظاء بإثراء الموضوع حتى نتعلم تنقنيات واساسيات مراجعة البرنامج فهو شيء مهم جدا جدا
مع الشكر الجزيل للأخ صابر


----------



## باسم منلا (27 مارس 2008)

*الخلاصة*





تحية طيبة و بعد
لقد قمت بتلخيص كل الأفكار الواردة في هذا الموضوع مع بعض الإضافات و التعديلات
أرجو أن تلاقي هذه الفكرة استحسانكم و اتمنى أن نضيف المزيد من الأفكار حول هذا الموضوع المهم 
و قد تتطور هذه الفكرة إلى كتاب صغير أو مفكرة تكون مرجعاً لنا في تصميم أو مراجعة البرامج الزمنية الخاصة بالأعمال الإنشائية
--------------------------------------------------------------------
*الخطوات والبنود التي تتم بها مراجعة وتدقيق الجداول الزمنية للمشاريع من وجهة نظر المالك ؟؟*​*تتم مراجعه الاتي**:

**البنية الهرمية **Work Break Down Structure – WBS*
*يجب أن تشمل البنية الهرمية للمشروع كل مراحل و أقسام المشروع و يشمل ذلك مايلي في معظم الحالات :*
*النشاطات التمهيدية **Preliminaries*
*النشاطات المتعلقة بالمواد **Material Submittal & Approval*
*النشاطات المتعلقة بالمخططات الهندسية **Shop Drawings Submittal & Approval *
*النشاطات المتعلقة بالإتفاق على مقاولي الباطن **Subcontractors Approval*
*نشاطات المشروع الأساسية **Project Activities** و التي **يجب أن **تغطى جميع أجزاء المشروع*
*Scope Of Work**و يفضل جعل البنية الهرمية موافقة قدر الإمكان مع التقسيمات المعتمدة في جدول المواصفات **BOQ** .*

*كودات النشاطات **Activity Codes** :*
*يجب عدم إهمال تصميم كودات النشاطات (حتى عند تصميم بنية هرمية تفصيلية **Wbs**) لأن هذه الكودات تساعدنا كثيرا عند تصميم الفلاتر **Filters ** في المشاريع التي تتضمن عدد ضخم من النشاطات .*

*النشاطات **Activities** :**هل المدد**الزمنيه للنشاطات**Durations **متوافقة مع الموارد التى تم ادخالها و يجب بشكل عام أن لا تزيد مدة أي نشاط عن اسبوعين لأن المدد الكبيرة تؤدي إلى تقليل التفصيل في البرنامج .*
*مراجعة العلاقات بين النشاطات و التحقق من المسار الحرج في المشروع ونسبة النشاطات الحرجة من إجمالى المشروع خاصة**فيما يتعلق بما يقدمه**المالك من خدمات أو**مشتريات او تصاريح لتنفيذ**الاعمال.*
*التحقق من الوصف **Discription** المعتمد لكل نشاط.*

*الموارد و الكلف **Resources & Costs** :*
*يجب التأكد من إسناد الموارد و الكلف إلى النشاطات بشكل صحيح .*
*تشمل الموارد مايلي :*
*العمالة **Labours*
*الآليات **Machines*
*المواد **Materials*
*و يتم اسناد الكلف عادة إلى المواد فقط .**يجب مراجعة جدول تحميل الموارد **Resource Loading Report** من خلال البرنامج بريمافيرا و الذي يمكن إنشاؤه مباشرة بواسطة البرنامج **Excel ** .*
*(للقيام بذلك نفذ الأمر **Tools , Tabular Reports , Resource ,Loading ** )*
*و يمكننا أيضا استخدام المخططات **Resource Hostograms**من خلال الأمر*
*Tools , Graphic Reports , Resources And Cost*
*مراجعة مخطط التقدم الإفتراضي**S Curve **و الذي يتم انشاؤه باستخدام البرنامج ** Excel** بعد أخذ القيم من البرنامج بريمافيرا و ذلك بتنفيذ عمليات تحديث افتراضية اسبوعية على البرنامج حتى الوصول إلى تاريخ انتهاء المشروع .**مراجعة عوامل التثقيل **Weight Of Activites **التى يتم بناء عليها يتم عمل**Weighting System **لمراقبه تقدم المشروع اثناء التنفيذ**مستقبلا ( إن عوامل التثقيل مستخدمة في الإصدار الخامس و السادس للبرنامج بريمافيرا و هي غير موجودة في الإصدار الثالث ) .*
*مراجعة مخطط التدفق المالي **Cash Flow**:*
*التحقق من مخطط التدفق المالي**Cash Flow **و مطابقته لقدرة المالك التمويلية , حيث يمكن أن يحدث**تلاعب باستقطاع أموال كثيرة في أول المشروع لخدمة اغراض المقاول خاصة فى مشاريع** (Lump Sum ) **.*
*(للقيام بذلك نفذ الأمر **Tools , Tabular Reports , Cost ,Loading ** )*

*النقاط المرحلية **Milestone** :*
*يوجد فى المشاريع الكبيرة عدد من التواريخ المرحلية**Milestones ** و التي يجب**التحقق من مطابقتها فى البرنامج بما هو موجود في العقد.*

*العوم الكلي**(Total Float) ** :*

*يجب الإنتباه جيدأً لقيم العوم الكلي**(Total Float) ** فهي تكشف أمور كثيره**ويحجم كثير من المقاولون عن طباعة العمود ** (Total Float Column) **لأن العوم الكلي**(Float) **العالي جداً وغير الطبيعي يكشف أن هناك**نشاطات غير مرتبطة بنشاطات لاحقة** (Successors) **فتذهب تواريخها المتأخرة إلى نهاية المشروع وهذا خطاء والحل هو ربطها بنشاطات أخرى**لاحقة أو بقيد** (Constraints) **إذا كان مطلوب تسليم هذه النشاطات دون غيرها في وقت**تعاقدي محدد قبل نهاية المشروع**.
**مثال *
*على هذا عند تسليم مدرسة يجب**تسليم المبنى الإداري قبل بداية العام الدراسي ب 3 أشهر لنتمكن من إستقبال أولياء الأمور**و يمكن إكمال بقية الفصول قبل بداية العام الدراسي بشهر مثلاً ثم وهكذا**و هذا ما يسمى بـ**(Milestones) **.*
*حيث أننا في هذه الحالة علينا ربط نشاطات المبنى الإداري بنشاط من النوع **Milestone** ثم فرض القيد **Constraint** المناسب مع استخدام تاريخ الموافق قبل بداية العام الدراسي ب 3 أشهر.*
*فلو تركت نهاية المبنى الإداري دون ربطها بـ** (Milestone) **ذو تاريخ انتهاء مقيد أي إذا استخدمت إحدى الطريقتين التاليتين :*
*الطريقة الأولى :*
*ربط نهاية المبنى الإداري مع تسليم المدرسة النهائي و لكن مع وجود** (Lag) **وليكن 3 أشهر.*
*الطريقة الثانية :*
* وضع**قيد إنتهاء** (Finish On Or Before)**على نهاية المبنى الإداري وليكن تاريخ سابق لبداية**الدراسة ب 3 أشهر.*
*في كلا الطريقتين ستجد أن التواريخ المتأخرة لنشاطات المبنى الإداري ذهبت إلى نهاية المشروع**وهذا غير صحيح** .*

*التأكد من عدم وجود **عوم كلي سالب **Negative Total Float** :*
*من الأمور المهمة جداً هو العوم السالب**(Negative Total Float) ** لأنه يعطي دلالة على وجود قيود** (Constraints) **غير صحيحة و يحدث ذلك في الحالات التالية :*
*وضع تاريخ قيد**بداية** (Start Constraints) **قبل تاريخ البدء المبكر للنشاط **Early Start Date**.*
*وضع تاريخ**قيد**بداية** (Start Constraints) **في يوم أجازة.*
*تجاوز تاريخ انتهاء البرنامج للتاريخ الإفتراضي الذي تم إدارجه في الحقل **Project must finish by**.*
*و الخلاصة أنه عند وجود عوم كلي سالب** (Negative Float) **فهذا دلالة على وجود شئ غير صحيح**.*
*القيود **Constraints** :**يجب الإنتباه وبشدة للقيود** (Constraints) **فكثير من المقاولين يكثر منها لأنها وسيلة سهلة لجعل**البرنامج يمضي كما يريد المقاول و هذا الأمر مرفوض بشدة لأن هذا الأمر سيؤدي إلى تقييد البرنامج و لن يسير**في مساره الطبيعي و تنشأ مشاكل كثير عند تحديث البرنامج** (Updating) **فكثير من هذه القيود سيؤدي**إلى ظهور عوم سالب **(Negative Float) **و بالتالي يجب التقليل من استخدام القيود قدر الإمكان.*
*عند استخدام القيود يجب أن يكون ذلك متوافقاً مع حالة المشروع وأن يكون قيداً حقيقياً لا يتم وضعه لمجرد**أن المهندس يريد ان ينتهي النشاط أو يبداً في وقت محدد حيث يتم **هذا الأمر باستخدام**العلاقات وكلما تم إستبدال القيود بعلاقات** (Relationships) **كان ذلك أفضل**.**عند وضع تواريخ معينة للمقاول للإلتزام يلجأ المقاول عادة لفرضها**كقيود في البرنامج و علينا في هذه الحالة التحقق من** قيم العوم الكلي للنشاطات**(Total Float)**و عند اكتشاف عوم** سالب يجب تنبيه المقاول إلى تعديل المدد أو العلاقات على أسس واقعية وهذا**بدوره يؤدي إلى الكشف المبكر على حدوث تأخير في المشروع.*
*مثال :**عند تحديث البرنامج الزمني** (Updating) **لمشروع ما **قد يحدث تأخر في بعض النشاطات **.*
*إذا كانت هذه النشاطات المتأخرة غير مرتبطة ب **Milestone** ذو تاريخ انتهاء محدد (مقيد) فإن هذا التأخير قد لا يؤدي إلى تأخير المشروع ككل و بالتالي لن يظهر عوم سالب .*
*أما إذا كانت هذه النشاطات المتأخرة مرتبطة ب **Milestone** ذو تاريخ انتهاء محدد (مقيد) فإن هذا التأخير سيؤدي إلى ظهور عوم سالب مع أن تاريخ انتهاء المشروع ككل لم يتأثر .*

*فواصل الإيقاف أو فترات التوقف**Lags ** :**لابد ان يكون لفواصل الإيقاف معنى تنفيذى كفترة الإنتظار اللزمة بعد صب البيتون.*
* لا يسمح للمقاول باستخدام فواصل الإيقاف إلا إذا كانت**مطلوبة فعلا** , **هذا إذا كانت نية المقاول سليمة لآنها تعطى صورة زائفة عن المشروع** .
**و لابد أن يقوم**المالك أو جهته بمراجعة البرنامج المقدم من المقاول و يبدى عليه ملاحظاته و**إهتماماته حتى لا يفاجأ بمطالبة من المقاول مع أول تحديث للبرنامج الزمني .*

*التحديث **Updating ** :**يجب تحديث البرنامج الزمني في فواصل زمنية دورية (اسبوعيا مثلا ) .**و يجب التاكد من صحة البيانات الفعلية(خلال المتابعة الدورية للمشروع) **المقدمة من مصادر موثوق بها وليس الاعتماد على ما يقدمه المقاول فقط .*
*و يجب أن تشمل هذه العملية تحديث الموارد و الكلف بالإضافة إلى النشاطات .*​


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (27 مارس 2008)

رائع ياباسم والى الأمام


----------



## باسم منلا (27 مارس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا استاذ محمود تشجيعك له أثر كبير في نفسي


----------



## ام نورا (29 مارس 2008)

شرح مفصل ووافي 
وفعلا خلاصة مميزة في اسلوب الطرح
جزاك الله كل خير 
اما عن فكرة كتاب صغير أو مفكرة كمرجع في تصميم أو مراجعة البرامج الزمنية الخاصة بالأعمال الإنشائية
فهي رائعة وغير مسبوقة في المواقع حسب علمي 
واقترح على الادراة بعد تجميعها ان تكون في باب منفصل مثبت كالمكتبة
تسمى باصول التخطيط او بحسب ما ترتأيه الادارة توضع فيها خلاصة الملاحظات الفنية التي سبق طرحها من الاعضاء 
بعد ان يتم طرح موضوع جديد بعنوان ملاحظات او خلاصات يشارك فيها كل عضو بملاحظة فنية يعرفها 
او صادفته في استخدام او تطبيق الادارة وعلى مستوى الفرض والتنفيذ او البرمجة باستخدام بريمفيرا ايا كان الاصدار
اي ان يتم تحريره من قبل الادارة بعد تجميعه واعادة جدولته حسب سياق الموضوع 
من المشاركات المميزة وبدون مشاركات الشكر 
وبهذا يكون لدينا مانيوال HOW TO PLAN IN PROFESSIONAL WAY 
فما رأي الادارة والاعضاء بذلك


----------



## تامرالمصرى (29 مارس 2008)

رائع العرض يا باسم احييك تحية كبيرة على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## صابر دياب (29 مارس 2008)

أنا موافق على أفتراح أم نورا بشدة 

ومستعد للمشاركة فيه 

وأقترح تخصيص موضوع مستقل لهذا الغرض

بحيث يتم تقسيم الموضوع على عدة أعضاء 

بحيث يقوم كل عضو بكتابة باب 

وفي النهاية سنجد عندنا كتاب عن التخطيط والبرامج الزمنية


----------



## engrwes (1 أبريل 2008)

الاخوة الزملاء 
السلام عليكم
كل الشكر والتقدير لكل من كتب وشارك في هذا الباب ..




صابر دياب قال:


> أنا موافق على أقتراح أم نورا بشدة
> 
> ومستعد للمشاركة فيه
> 
> ...



واضم صوتي لصوت اخي صابر دياب والامر مرفوع لادارة هذا الملتقى المبارك ..

اخوكم


----------



## Jamal (2 أبريل 2008)

*السلام عليكم*

لاخوة الزملاء 
السلام عليكم
كل الشكر والتقدير لكل من كتب وشارك في هذا الباب


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (2 أبريل 2008)

مشكورين جميعا وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم ... وأنا أثني على إقتراح الأخت أم نورا وأتمنى أن يتحقق لنستفيد من خبراتكم ... ولن يضيع ألله أجركم.


----------



## نعيم ابو كرم (3 أبريل 2008)

تحيه لكل الذين شاركوا بهذا الموضوع لكن اود ان الفت انتباهكم لشي مهم جدا وهو روح البرناامج الزمني ان الاصل في البرنامج الزمني او ان البرنامج الزمني تم تطويره ليتم تحديد المسار الحرج cpm عن طريق استخدام تقنيه المسار الحرج وهي ما يعرفها الجميع Criticla Path method technique (CPMT).
اذا اول واهم تقييم ومراجعه للبرنامج الزمني هي مراجعه المسار الحرج والتوتل فلوت Total float وباقي الاشياء التي ذكرت ليست بثانويه لكنها مهمه جدا واقل درجه من مراجعهالـ TF و الـCPM 

وشكرا


----------



## الزعيم2000 (4 أبريل 2008)

ما شاءالله
إلى الأمام
و سأحاول المشاركة مع عمالقة التخطيط أمثالكم


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (4 أبريل 2008)

اشكر كل الاخوة الزملاء الذين ادلوا بدلوهم في هذا الموضوع الهام

والذي يتعلق بمراجعات تقدم العمل Progress حسب البرنامج الزمني للمشروع

وارى ان فكرة اخونا باسم منلا و الذي ايدتها اختنا ام نورا والزملاء
لجديرة بالتطبيق
ويمكننا على الفور البدء فيها
بقيام احد الاخوة او اختنا ام نورا
باضافة موضوع جديد بعنوان كما ذكرته في مشاركتها
" HOW TO PLAN IN PROFESSIONAL WAY "

ليضيف فيه كل الاخوة المهتمين باعمال التخطيط للمشروعات
ما لديهم من نقاط وخبرات
ونقاط هامة نأخذها في الاعتبار عند
مراجعة البرامج الزمنية المقدمة من المقاول 
او في اعداد البرامج نفسها

وسوف اقوم بنقل المشاركات الهامة اليه من اي موضوع مماثل ما امكنني ذلك

وسوف نقوم باضافته للمكتبة كباب منفصل عن خبرات مخططي المشاريع

مشكورين جميعا
ونرحب باي اقتراح اخر او اضافة تفيد في هذا الموضوع

دمتم بكل خير​


----------



## mansy77 (23 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## جمال السيد (24 أبريل 2008)

أشكر كل من ساهم وكل من طرح فكرة في هذا الموضوع وأردت فقط التأكيد على موافقتي الكاملة على طرح العضو الكريم ( الأخت أم نورا بارك الله فيها )على ضرورة النظر من قبل السادة المديرين للملتقى في فكرة تجميع الملاحظات والمشاركات المفيدة وجمعها بملف واحد يسهل تحميله من معظم أو كل المشتركين وأزيد على ذلك أرى أن يكون ذلك في كل المواضيع المطروحة بالملتقى وذلك بجمع كل موضوع مستقل في ملف خاص به لأن ذلك يوثق لمكتبة شاملة من خبرات السادة المهندسين المحترمين أعضاء هذا الملتقى العظيم 000وجزاكم الله خيرا ونفع بكم الأمة 00والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 0


----------



## مهندس البرامج (24 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم أيها الاخوة الاعزاء
اننى سعيدة بهذا المنتدى و انتسابى اليه حيث انه طاقة من النور فى وسط هذا الزمان الذى يتسم بالانانية المفرطة و التفكير فى الذات اما منتدانا فهو رمز للتعاون و مساعدة الغير بكل ما هو مفيد من معلومات و خبرات و ملفات لكى تعم الفائدة على الجميع و لذلك دعائى لكل من شارك فى هذا المنتدى و نقل خبراته بالتوفيق وان يجعل هذا فى ميزان حسناته وبعد .
ان اقتراح الاخت الفاضلة ام نورا اقتراح ممتاز ولكن يحضرنى تصور ان ينقسم الموضوع الى قسمين قسم خاص بالمهندسين الذين يختص عملهم بالمراجعة و اعتماد البرنامج ( الاستشارى) و المهندسين الذين يختص عملهم بعمل البرنامج ( المقاول) و يندرج تحت مهندسين الاستشارى 1-كيفية اعتماد البرنامج و ماهى النقاط التى يجب مراجعتها وان تؤخذ فى الاعتبار 2-كيفية المراجعة عند عمل التحديث و التحقق من عدم لعب المقاول فى البرنامج 3- عند التأخر كيفية السيطرة على التأخير و الحلول التى يمكن معالجة التاخير بها 4- عند تقديم claimمن المقاول كيفية دراسة تأثيره على البرنامج الزمنى 5- عند عمل revised planو الموافقة على التمديد كيفية مراجعة ال revisedوا عتماده و ماهى النقاط التى يتم مراجعتها.


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (24 أبريل 2008)

جمال السيد قال:


> أشكر كل من ساهم وكل من طرح فكرة في هذا الموضوع وأردت فقط التأكيد على موافقتي الكاملة على طرح العضو الكريم ( الأخت أم نورا بارك الله فيها )على ضرورة النظر من قبل السادة المديرين للملتقى في فكرة تجميع الملاحظات والمشاركات المفيدة وجمعها بملف واحد يسهل تحميله من معظم أو كل المشتركين وأزيد على ذلك أرى أن يكون ذلك في كل المواضيع المطروحة بالملتقى وذلك بجمع كل موضوع مستقل في ملف خاص به لأن ذلك يوثق لمكتبة شاملة من خبرات السادة المهندسين المحترمين أعضاء هذا الملتقى العظيم 000وجزاكم الله خيرا ونفع بكم الأمة 00والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 0



اخونا الكريم م جمال السيد

بالفعل 
قامت اختنا الفاضلة ام نورا
بطرح موضوع بعنوان:

HOW TO PLAN IN PROFESSIONAL WAY

وقمنا باضافته الى مواضيع مكتبة ادارة المشاريع المتخصصة
بموضوع:
كل ما تبحث عنه في ادارة وقت المشروع وتخطيط المشروع
بالرابط:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t72322.html

وستجد في تلك الصفحة " بالرابط المذكور "
كل ما يخص ادارة تخطيط المشروع ووقته

وانصح اخوتي الفضلاء الزملاء بمراجعة المكتبة المتخصصة في قسمنا " ادارة المشاريع"

بالرابط:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/f76.html


حيث نحاول تجميع اغلب ما يتم طرحه في ملتقانا الحبيب 
وبايدي اخوتنا الزملاء الاعزاء

دمتم بكل ود​


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (24 أبريل 2008)

مهندس البرامج قال:


> السلام عليكم أيها الاخوة الاعزاء
> اننى سعيدة بهذا المنتدى و انتسابى اليه حيث انه طاقة من النور فى وسط هذا الزمان الذى يتسم بالانانية المفرطة و التفكير فى الذات اما منتدانا فهو رمز للتعاون و مساعدة الغير بكل ما هو مفيد من معلومات و خبرات و ملفات لكى تعم الفائدة على الجميع و لذلك دعائى لكل من شارك فى هذا المنتدى و نقل خبراته بالتوفيق وان يجعل هذا فى ميزان حسناته وبعد .
> ان اقتراح الاخت الفاضلة ام نورا اقتراح ممتاز ولكن يحضرنى تصور ان ينقسم الموضوع الى قسمين قسم خاص بالمهندسين الذين يختص عملهم بالمراجعة و اعتماد البرنامج ( الاستشارى) و المهندسين الذين يختص عملهم بعمل البرنامج ( المقاول) و يندرج تحت مهندسين الاستشارى 1-كيفية اعتماد البرنامج و ماهى النقاط التى يجب مراجعتها وان تؤخذ فى الاعتبار 2-كيفية المراجعة عند عمل التحديث و التحقق من عدم لعب المقاول فى البرنامج 3- عند التأخر كيفية السيطرة على التأخير و الحلول التى يمكن معالجة التاخير بها 4- عند تقديم claimمن المقاول كيفية دراسة تأثيره على البرنامج الزمنى 5- عند عمل revised planو الموافقة على التمديد كيفية مراجعة ال revisedوا عتماده و ماهى النقاط التى يتم مراجعتها.



الاخت الفاضلة / مهندس البرامج

نحن الذين نشكرك 
فانت كنتِ مع استاذنا م محمود عياد
في طرح فكرة اقامة المكتبة المتخصصة

وقد تم انشاؤها بفضل الله وحده

وعن النقاط الاكثر من هامة التي ذكرتينها في مشاركتك
فاقترح

ان تفردي لها موضوعا خاصا
وتطرحي محاور النقاش فيها

وسنقوم بنقاشها والاجابة على ما فيها محورا تلو محور

ومن ثم يمكن اضافة الموضوع الى المكتبة المتخصصة في ادارة المشاريع

بموضوع التخطيط والوقت


مشكورة كل الشكر
​


----------



## ابراهيم محمد راشد (24 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
اعزائي الplanners انا مهندس مدني و لقد انهيت منذ شهرين دورة في primavera -p3 و دورة في fundamentals of consrtuction planning & managment و الان انا ابحث عن فرصة عمل في ال planning field و لكن كل الاعلانات تطلب ذوي الخبرة , اقل شي سنتين , فهل يدلني احد علي الطريق الي هذا المجال الرائع ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## مهندس البرامج (26 أبريل 2008)

سيدى الفاضل نهر النيل انا التى تشكر كل الاعضاء الكرام على نقل خبراتهم و ما لديهم لكى تعم الفائدة على الجميع و سابدا ان شاء الله بطرح النقطة الثانية من مهام مهندس برامج الاستشارى و هى كيفية مراجعة التحديث المقدم من المقاول حيث ان النقطة الاولى وهى مراجعة البرنامج الزمنى هى المطروحة الآن فى هذه المشاركة على ان يتم تجميع كل النقاط فى صورة نهائية ان شاء الله تحت عنوان مهام مهندس البرامج الاستشارى


----------



## ايمن حسين (27 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا 00000000000


----------



## بنت المدني 1 (27 ديسمبر 2009)

الف شكر على الموضوع المفيد والمهم جدا


----------



## بسمالله (28 ديسمبر 2010)

اننى سعيدة بهذا المنتدى و انتسابى اليه حيث انه طاقة من النور فى وسط هذا الزمان الذى يتسم بالانانية المفرطة و التفكير فى الذات اما منتدانا فهو رمز للتعاون و مساعدة الغير بكل ما هو مفيد من معلومات و خبرات و ملفات لكى تعم الفائدة على الجميع و لذلك دعائى لكل من شارك فى هذا المنتدى و نقل خبراته بالتوفيق وان يجعل هذا فى ميزان حسناته وبعد .
بإذن صاحب المشاركة لأني لم أجد أروع من هذا الشرف وأشكر لكم جهودكم جزيل الشكر وكم يتمنى المرء الوصول لهذه المراتب 
جزاكم الله خيرا ووفقكم الله


----------



## nakib12 (8 فبراير 2011)

اود ان انصح فقط بانة يتوجب عليك الالمام بكافة بنود الاعمال وتحليلها لمعرفة الاليات والمعدات والعمالة والمواد والانتاجية اللازمة لتنفيذ كل بند بالاضافة ارتباط كل بند بالاخر للتاكد من ان البرنامج المقدم نظرى ام عملى 
وبالتوفيق ان شاء اللة


----------



## mohammedsharaby (19 فبراير 2011)

*بارك الله فيكم*​


----------



## بارزان (20 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سوزان شقير (22 فبراير 2011)

الشكر لكم على كل الجهود المبذولة 
هل يمتلك احدكم برامج زمنية لمشاريع منفذة على p6
للمشاريع البنية التحتية (طرق كباري صرف......الخ)و ابنية عالية 
الرجاء المساعدة


----------



## NGACHE (27 مارس 2011)

الاخوة الزملاء ...
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،

اعمل مهندس مقاول وطلب منى الاستشارى ان اعمل تحميل للموارد على البرنامج الزمنى 
السؤال هو كيف بمكن تحميل المواد على البرنامج المقدم للاستشارى 
شكرا


----------



## محمد السواكنى (27 مارس 2011)

اتمنى تزويدى بمعرفة كيفعمل الانشطة


----------



## العبد الفقير (28 مارس 2011)

أحب إضافة نقطة مهمة عند مراجعة أي مرحلة يجب التأكد بوجود العدد الكافي من العمال والمعدات والمواد لإنهاءها في الوقت المحدد، على سبيل المثال إذا كان هناك غرفة اتساعها 5 في 5 متر ويجب انهاءها خلال ربع ساعة من المستحيل وجود عامل ينهيها خلال ربع ساعة يجب ان يكون هناك على الاقل يكون 4 عمال على الأقل لإنهاءها في ربع ساعة.

ويمكن الاستعانة بقدرة العمال في إنهاء الأعمال خلال فترة زمنية محددة من المشاريع السابقة ومن الجداول الزمنية التي فيها هذه البيانات


----------



## العبد الفقير (28 مارس 2011)

هناك من المقاولين يريد أن يجعل كل مرحلة مرتبطة بالمسار الحرج critical path وهي في الأصل لا حاجة أن يربط المراحل جميعها بالمسار الحرج ولكن لأنه في حال تأخر أحد المراحل في الجدول الزمني بسبب المالك او الاستشاري او طرف اخر سيكون له الحق في تمديد الجدول الزمني

على سبيل المثال مقاول يريد ان يربط مرحلة تركيب الابواب ويجعلها معتمدة على بمرحلة تركيب النوافذ وهي أصلاً ليس بالضرورة أن تكون هذه المرحلة معتمدة على تلك 

أتمنى أن أكون قد وضحت فكرتي ببساطة


----------



## hhmdan (28 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## NGACHE (29 مارس 2011)

ماهو قصدك بكيف عمل الانشطة


----------



## عاشق السهر (30 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------

